# Do you check food labels for sodium content?



## vitauta

are you aware of how much sodium is in that package of ground beef you just picked up for dinner tonight?  i was shocked to learn that the one lb. chub of ground sirloin i bought already contains a whopping 300mgs. of sodium.  is that sodium in there as a preservative to lengthen the shelf-life of the meat at the store?  i don't know.  but i'm beginning to think i need to ask for fresh ground beef from a boneless hunk of chuck or sirloin, etc. of my own selection.  i'm afraid to think what i'm apt to find next if i really open my eyes and look....300mg.--that's more salt than what's in two of my thick bacon slices!! don't look, don't look, don't....


----------



## pacanis

No.


----------



## Andy M.

That's naturally occurring sodium in the meat, not an additive to preserve the ground beef.  Many foods have naturally occurring minerals including sodium.

A four ounce burger made from ground beef would contain 75 milligrams of sodium.  That's about 3% of your recommended daily intake.  That's if you don't put salt on your burger before or after you grill it.


----------



## Andy M.

Oh, I forgot.  No, I don't check food labels for sodium content.


----------



## GrillingFool

Yup, I do. It is often very scary.
I especially hate that all the meat providers.. beef, pork and chicken,
are trending toward injecting everything with up to 18% brine solutions.
(Which, along with the added unwanted salt, I am also paying up to 18%
more... which I think is the ultimate reason for the brine injections.)


----------



## kezlehan

Don't want to sound stupid but what harm can too much sodium do? I don't tend to add salt to my food, as personally it doesn't make a difference to me. But what can the natural amounts of sodium cause?


----------



## Dawgluver

kezlehan said:
			
		

> Don't want to sound stupid but what harm can too much sodium do? I don't tend to add salt to my food, as personally it doesn't make a difference to me. But what can the natural amounts of sodium cause?



People with high blood pressure, heart conditions, and those prone to water weight gain have to watch their sodium intake.  Probably a factor in some other conditions too.

I check.


----------



## PattY1

Yes


----------



## Addie

I have the grinder for my KA mixer. I buy a large chuck boneless roast and grind it myself. The first time I did this I was pleasantly surprised at how fresh it tasted. Since I started reading labels and cooking from scratch as much as I can, my taste buds are so happy. And my diabetes numbers are really low. Can't be happier. 

I realize that for working mothers, scratch cooking is not always possible. But there is no excuse for not reading labels. There are so many chemicals added to our foods. It is time we started a revolt. Fresh or frozen veggies vs. canned. I go with the fresh first, then the frozen. Meats? Well since my first husband was a professional chef, he taught me how to cut my meats. So I try to have my butcher give me pieces right off the side of the animal. I do the trimming myself. Everyday, the truck from Chicago pulls up to his shop and unloads several animals. So I  know the meat is fresh. I prefer to add my own salt. Sea Salt.


----------



## Barbara L

I haven't thought to check sodium levels on my ground beef, but yes I check sodium levels on pretty much everything that comes packaged. If I eat too much sodium my ankles balloon up. I stopped routinely salting my food years ago (even before I developed high blood pressure) and have learned to appreciate the natural saltiness of many foods. I do still lightly salt corn on the cob and a few things.

When comparing products I am thinking of buying I compare other things too, but the sodium levels are what usually make my mind up.

Barbara


----------



## Steve Kroll

No.


----------



## Chef Munky

Absolutely do.

Having high blood pressure I have no choice but to watch any and all salt intake.
I cook from scratch, no processed food. If I do add salt it's usually Kosher or Sea salt. It's only at the end. I prefer to try other means depending on what I'm cooking for a substitute for salt. Most times just a dab of bacon grease does the trick. Let the meat and veggies work together for some kind of balance.

Munky.


----------



## Zereh

Newp, because I don't buy enough packaged food for it to even be a concern.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Absolutely, my blood pressure rises and falls greatly depending on my salt intake.  I prefer to add my own salt (sea salt or kosher salt) and manage my intake better.  If I do buy processed foods, like canned soups to haul to work, I  get the "no salt added" which usually have 70-100 mg of naturally occurring sodium.

I am actually a salt connoisseur, I have multiple small containers that I carry with me with different types of Sea Salt; I pick and choose which I would like on my unsalted foods.  I just purchased 0.2 pounds of Alderwood Smoked Sea Salt, it is great on steamed veggies.


----------



## vitauta

until my dad passed away three years ago, i was as good a watchdog as i could be, monitoring sodium and fat in the foods we consumed as a family, relying on just my "common sense" and reading nutrition labels of suspect foods.  dad wa a heart patient with high blood pressure and cholesterol.  he died from none of these conditions.  but i became nutritionally lazy and indifferent after his passing, and have remained so to this day....

so, here i am.  the following salt crimes are my own doing, and entirely my responsibility:

me, greedily licking the salty/limy rim of my margarita glass.  all the way around...

me, eating a blt, piled high with 6-8 bacon slices, (with a few extra on the side)....

me, digging into a commercial pizza with pepperoni and XXX-tra cheeezz....

me, lovin' my reuben on rye, heaped with corned beef or pastrami, cheese, sauerkraut and 1000 island dressing, + a barrel pickle....


but here's what i'm responsible for too, totally out of ignorance, but still:


fresh meats--(chicken, beef and pork) "enhanced" with salty broth--processed--to the tune of hundreds of mgs. of sodium, apparently to make the product moister and heavier. as in weighing more....

store bought rolls and bread--100-400 mgs. sodium per slice or serving.  who knew bread was so salty?

cereal--my evening snack of cornflakes has over 400mgs. sodium--i didn't even look there.  salty corn flakes?!  yup....

we all know about processed luncheon meats, canned soups, canned everything. but there are many not-so-obvious places where sodium is hiding--in plain sight. 
milk, mayo, baking powder and soda and on and on...with 70% or more sodium already in the foods we consume--before we ever pick up a salt shaker, (internet source) i think we need to have better information about what is and isn't in the foods we eat every day of our lives....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I know Vit...I was very careful about my salt intake before I was diagnosed with High Blood pressure, I got very discouraged when I received my diagnosis...if I got it anyway, then why bother paying attention.  Same with the diabetes.  I can't fight my genetics, all I can do is my best to control the highs and lows.  It really doesn't help that I have developed a sweet tooth after I quit smoking...


----------



## buckytom

yes, i read labels for sodium as well as fat and cholesterol.

you really don't want to look at the sodium content in those asian instant noodle bowls. at first glance, it looks like there merely %52 of the recommended daily intake, but then there's two servings. 104% in one small bowl!

and yeah, bread is scary. then add some salty cold cuts and a salty condiment. mmmm, lunch with a beta blocker chaser.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I read them for sodium, sugar, fat etc.

I make some of my choices based on the information and I limit the use of salt and sugar in my cooking.

Sometimes I chuck out all of the rules, eat like I did when I was growing up and the whole world was ignorant.

Ignorance is bliss!


----------



## Timothy

Yes, as I take 13 pills a day to control what my body does or doesn't do, I feel like I would be working against my Doctor if I didn't check and compare labels on the foods I buy.

I'm diabetic Type II and have had 5 heart bypasses, along with several major heart attacks and one stroke. Those are something no one wants to go through, take my word for it. I lost some of my peripheral eyesight as a result of the stroke and the heart attacks and bypasses changed almost everything in my entire life, so resolving the issues that created the health problems was something I had to do to avoid a recurrence of them.

It's been 13 years since my heart bypasses and almost 35 since the stroke, so I'm doing good and will continue to monitor and restrict the types of additives I put into my body. It only makes good sense.

For those who know I'm 59, yes, I had the stroke when I was in my 20s and was only 46 when I had the heart attacks. I used to eat outrageously poorly and practically poured grease down my neck. I laughed at all the warnings about eating well and paid the price for that laughter. It was NOT a fair trade!


----------



## justplainbill

On packaged foods, almost always.  I'm also careful to avoid frequent high consumption of most cold cuts and many cheeses and do not eat nearly as many olives as I'd like.  We make our own salad dressings to reduce sodium consumption and prefer homemade baked goods, fruit preserves and ice cream to reduce sugar intake.


----------



## Andy M.

In an earlier post, I stated I don't check sodium content.  Typically I don't because I buy ingredients rather than processed foods.  Fruits and veggies in their natural state, no sodium added and unprocessed meats.  

I typically don't buy packaged foods other than breads and occasional items.  If I buy canned chicken broth to tide me over between batches of homemade, I go for the low sodium as It makes salt control in a recipe easier.

I do use salt.  It makes food taste better and I'll take all the help I can get.  Like most things, moderation is key.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

JPB, I rinse my green olives in cold water, replace in the jar and drain and refill with cold water once a day x 3 days.  This is really good at removing the excess salt and lets the good olive taste come through.


----------



## Timothy

Andy M. said:


> I do use salt. It makes food taste better and I'll take all the help I can get. Like most things, moderation is key.


 
I hear you Andy. For years, I was out of control with many additives that are bad for the body. I poured salt on like it was mana from heaven!

I've found that now, with the much reduced amount of salt I eat, when I do add some to a meal, it takes very little to add a fantastic flavor to the food!

Moderation; a concept that so many avoid.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> JPB, I rinse my green olives in cold water, replace in the jar and drain and refill with cold water once a day x 3 days.  This is really good at removing the excess salt and lets the good olive taste come through.


That's brilliant, PF.  Do they last as long as the original olives?


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> JPB, I rinse my green olives in cold water, replace in the jar and drain and refill with cold water once a day x 3 days.  This is really good at removing the excess salt and lets the good olive taste come through.




best tip i've gotten in many months!! pf, my sweet enabler, thank you--loving those olives even more now!!


----------



## justplainbill

Thanks for the tip PF60.  Wonder if it would work with Kalamatas.


----------



## Hammster

I don't check the levels on most meat from the butcher case unless it's a cured or brined product where it's likely extra sodium has been added. I look for no, or low, sodium products whenever I buy canned type things. I can find no sodium canned tomatoes, low sodium beans, things of that nature so I don't read the sodium content on those. I do tend to check sodium content on canned beef broth as that one often seems to be high, generally speaking. I always buy the one with the lowest sodium. I always buy unsalted butter so I don't check sodium level there.
Nearly everything has some level of naturally occurring sodium, so what you are really looking for is no, or minimal, sodium added items.


----------



## Katie H

No, not really, but we consume very little pre-packaged or processed foods.  Nearly everything in our house is made from scratch, including all of our bread products.  We have a large garden during the summer and a great deal of what comes from that is either canned or frozen.  I haven't bought commercially-canned tomato sauce in too many years to count.

On the other hand, I shop for my mother-in-law (she's unable to get out) and I can't tell you how many times I've had to ask a store clerk for assistance in finding some item on her list.  Always a boxed or packaged item.  Shopping for her has been a real education.  I didn't know some of that boxed stuff existed.  And, to me, most of it is so expensive.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I check the nutrition labels on everything I buy, not just for sodium, either. I'm also looking at the quantity of fat and carbohydrates, and especially looking for trans fats and high fructose corn syrup. I don't care what the Corn Refiners Association says, although cane sugar, beet sugar, maple sugar, agave nectar, sorghum, molasses, and corn sugar all contain the same number of calories, 16 per tsp, the human body does not recognize HFCS as a sugar, but as a fat, and treats it accordingly. 

BTW, sorry to disagree with Andy, but I believe that nothing that is naturally occurring in the product, such as sodium in beef, needs to be listed on the nutrition label. None of the raw meat I buy from Omaha Steaks even has a nutrition label on it, because nothing has been added to it. Prepared items from them, however, have nutrition labels. So if your ground beef chub lists sodium on the nutrition label, it has most likey been added. If you want to know why, I'd say email the manufacturer. They're always happy to hear from consumers. You might even get some really good coupons out of the deal. I certainly have. I got 10 bucks worth of coupons from Oroweat and a check for $9.00 from Land-O-Lakes.


----------



## Andy M.

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> ...
> BTW, sorry to disagree with Andy, but I believe that nothing that is naturally occurring in the product, such as sodium in beef, needs to be listed on the nutrition label. None of the raw meat I buy from Omaha Steaks even has a nutrition label on it, because nothing has been added to it. Prepared items from them, however, have nutrition labels. So if your ground beef chub lists sodium on the nutrition label, it has most likey been added. If you want to know why, I'd say email the manufacturer. They're always happy to hear from consumers. You might even get some really good coupons out of the deal. I certainly have. I got 10 bucks worth of coupons from Oroweat and a check for $9.00 from Land-O-Lakes.




No issues with someone's disagreeing with me, but I'm not sure what you're disagreeing with.  I wasn't promoting labeling of raw foods.

My statement about ground beef containing sodium naturally came from the USDA nutrition database.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> That's brilliant, PF.  Do they last as long as the original olives?



I'm not sure, we end up eating them very fast without all the salt.



vitauta said:


> best tip i've gotten in many months!! pf, my sweet enabler, thank you--loving those olives even more now!!



I love olives, so I had to find a way to make them available to me, I also rinse my sweet relish to remove all the syrup, still tastes like sweet relish, but better for my sugars.



justplainbill said:


> Thanks for the tip PF60.  Wonder if it would work with Kalamatas.



You are Welcome.  I'm not sure about Kalamatas and I'm going to try a can of regular black olives before I do the Kalamatas.  They may not need as much soak time and I do use filtered water.  I'll go do a can now and report back.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm not sure, we end up eating them very fast without all the salt
> ...



I'll have to try this with only some of my olives. I buy stuffed, green olives in a 2 litre jar and kalamatas in a 3 litre container.


----------



## vitauta

taxlady said:


> I'll have to try this with only some of my olives. I buy stuffed, green olives in a 2 litre jar and kalamatas in a 3 litre container.




oh wow, two and three liter olive jars, taxlady?  and i thought i was an glutton for olives!  how long do 2-3 liters of olives last you, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> oh wow, two and three liter olive jars, taxlady?  and i thought i was an glutton for olives!  how long do 2-3 liters of olives last you, if you don't mind my asking?



I'm not sure how long they last, but a long time. Months and months. I like to know I won't run out 

We use them as an ingredient. Even my DH, who really dislikes olives, will add them to pasta sauce. They are also the "secret ingredient" in my humus.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My black olives have 95 mg sodium to 1 serving which is 3 large olives

They are soaking now.  I'll check them tonight and do another soak if they need it.


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My black olives have 95 mg sodium to 1 serving which is 3 large olives
> 
> They are soaking now.  I'll check them tonight and do another soak if they need it.




ooh, oooh--i need to check my manzanilla olives (again) too!!!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Andy M. said:


> My statement about ground beef containing sodium naturally came from the USDA nutrition database.



I'm not disagreeing with that statement. I agree that there is some nautrally occurring sodium in beef. What I am disagreeing with is that nautrally occurring nutrients, such as sodium, are listed on the packaging. I believe the sodium listed in the nutritional information panel on the beef she bought is there because it was added to the beef by the packager.


----------



## Dawgluver

I see what you're saying.  A beef roast, say, does not list ingredients unless it's one of the marinated ones.  Fresh vegetables don't list additional ingredients.  Will have to look at a ground beef chub.  We get fresh ground beef, and all it says is ground beef/chuck/etc.


----------



## PattY1

Dawgluver said:


> I see what you're saying.  A beef roast, say, does not list ingredients unless it's one of the marinated ones.  Fresh vegetables don't list additional ingredients.  Will have to look at a *ground beef chub*.  We get fresh ground beef, and all it says is ground beef/chuck/etc.



*What is a chub?*View attachment 12408


----------



## Dawgluver

PattY1 said:
			
		

> What is a chub?



Those rolls of ground beef wrapped in plastic.  They're usually packaged off-site and may come frozen.  They look like a huge sausage.  Think Jimmy Dean sausage, but with GB.   I think that was what Vit was referring to.  I buy my GB on the styrofoam tray covered in plastic wrap that they grind at the store.


----------



## pacanis

Dawgluver said:


> Those rolls of ground beef wrapped in plastic. They're usually packaged off-site and may come frozen. They look like a huge sausage. Think Jimmy Dean sausage, but with GB. I think that was what Vit was referring to. I buy my GB on the styrofoam tray covered in plastic wrap that they grind at the store.


 
I call them chubs, too. And sometimes a hunk of bologna, like what I've shown smoking before, is referred to as a chub by BBQers. I'm not really sure when the term transferred to certain meats.


----------



## taxlady

I usually read all the ingredients and don't usually bother with the nutrient break down. If it is made of food and sugars and salts aren't too far up the list, that's usually good enough for me.

I should have a look at those nutrient panels once in a while. I always checked the carbs when I was on a low carb diet.


----------



## vitauta

gotta check my olives....


----------



## Dawgluver

Just rinsed the olives and the banana peppers, which have the same sodium content as the olives (14% DRV).  Am checking the other condiments.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> gotta check my olives....




Do you actually have any olives left???   The soak water on my black olives is slightly tan.


----------



## pacanis

How do you check the sodium content on the rinsed olives?


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> How do you check the sodium content on the rinsed olives?




It's a subtractive process.  You measure the salt in the rinsing water and subtract that amount from the original level in the olives.


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Do you actually have any olives left???   The soak water on my black olives is slightly tan.




not so many...anymore.


----------



## pacanis

Yeah, but don't the olives pick up some of the juices that they've been soaking in? 
Even if it is like a reverse brining process, where you constantly change out the water hoping to draw the absorbed sodium back out of the olives (and come to think of it, aren't you also reducing the preservatives?), how can the home cook measure the percentage of sodium they have reduced so they know if it falls into their, "They're OK  to eat now" category?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> How do you check the sodium content on the rinsed olives?



With my Sodium Laser Gun...

It's not quantifiable in my kitchen and I just turned the Mass Spectrometer off...Shrek says I can borrow his Tri-corder.  He's 

I just go by taste, I know the soak time for the brand of green olives I buy.  That's why Vitauta is running out of olives, she's checking them about every hour, I'm being just a bit more patient.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Yeah, but don't the olives pick up some of the juices that they've been soaking in?
> Even if it is like a reverse brining process, where you constantly change out the water hoping to draw the absorbed sodium back out of the olives (and come to think of it, aren't you also reducing the preservatives?), how can the home cook measure the percentage of sodium they have reduced so they know if it falls into their, "They're OK  to eat now" category?



I guess I could do a rapid reduction on the soak water and do a visual on how much salt there is left.

I DO know where the mass Spec is on Campus...


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> With my Sodium Laser Gun...
> 
> It's not quantifiable in my kitchen and I just turned the Mass Spectrometer off...Shrek says I can borrow his Tri-corder. He's
> 
> I just go by taste, I know the soak time for the brand of green olives I buy. That's why Vitauta is running out of olives, she's checking them about every I'm being just a bit more patient.


 
Gotcha. So you are just reducing them by taste.
I was thinking it was like calorie counting, where you had a specific number in mind.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Gotcha. So you are just reducing them by taste.
> I was thinking it was like calorie counting, where you had a specific number in mind.



The Doc asked me how I was doing with the low salt diet.  I showed him how I measure it when I cook.  A pinch of kosher salt...works for me, I no longer use a salt-shaker, ever.

I finally got used to the taste of Low Sodium V-8 Juice...took me a while.  When I do buy something with salt/sodium in it, I make sure a serving has less than  200 mg.  But, I'm not making myself crazy over it.  I have plenty of other restrictions I have to keep to, that contribute to the insanity.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> The Doc asked me how I was doing with the low salt diet.  I showed him how I measure it when I cook.  A pinch of kosher salt...works for me, I no longer use a salt-shaker, ever.
> 
> I finally got used to the taste of Low Sodium V-8 Juice...took me a while.  When I do buy something with salt/sodium in it, I make sure a serving has less than  200 mg.  But, I'm not making myself crazy over it.  I have plenty of other restrictions I have to keep to, that contribute to the insanity.



Great job with the diet, PF!

I love Low Sodium V-8.  It's nice with a squeeze of citrus.  I take a big mug to work, diluted with a bit of seltzer.  I like to cook with it too.  We probably go through 4 bottles a week.

I remember the original Low Sodium, from years ago.  Nasty, nasty stuff.  Wallpaper paste at best.  At least they use potassium chloride in the current version.


----------



## Bigjim68

I checked the labels on the rolls of ground beef at my supermarket, and one of the ingredients listed is salt.  I just assumed that the rolls were just ground beef.  Not important to me since I grind or chop my own beef.  

I check all products I buy for added salt.  The less salt in the product, the better chance I have of buying it.  No salt is best.  Occasionally I will buy reduced salt products, but I need to know reduced from what.


----------



## vitauta

at the market today, i took a look at the ground beef that was packaged in regular trays, not tubes.  all the ground beef i saw, in shallow meat trays, some patty-shaped, others loose-packed, had added sodium.  i wrote down a toll-free '800' tel. number from one of the meat packages, to call with questions/complaints.  we'll see....


----------



## Addie

I always grind my own meat as I have the grinder for my KA. But I think I will look the next time I go shopping and look at the ground meat. Interesting. And if I see sodium listed, I am going to make a stink as if I am buying it and can't have salt. I am such a troublemaker!


----------



## JoshuaNY

I check labels on most products. I check for sodium, sugar, fat, calories and size of serving for the most part. All of the information is good, but without knowing what they consider a serving it wont help so much. I think serving size is the most important info on the package.

I will have to check the beef I buy, never thought to check a raw meat product for sodium.


----------



## pacanis

vitauta said:


> at the market today, i took a look at the ground beef that was packaged in regular trays, not tubes. all the ground beef i saw, in shallow meat trays, some patty-shaped, others loose-packed, had added sodium. i wrote down a toll-free '800' tel. number from one of the meat packages, to call with questions/complaints. we'll see....


 
In my town store, I don't think the loose burger in the styrofoam trays (that the store puts) together has any information other than the price and a use by date that is usually illegible.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:
			
		

> In my town store, I don't think the loose burger in the styrofoam trays (that the store puts) together has any information other than the price and a use by date that is usually illegible.



I looked at mine too, same info.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My olives are great!  Two days of soaking in fresh water, you can really taste the olives and I detect almost no salt "flavor."  Now I have to mince them for Shrek.


----------



## CWS4322

Supposedly, there is a percentage of the population considered to  be salt/sodium sensitive. This would be the genetic factor, I believe. For this segment of the population (I've read 25-30 percent), restricting salt intake makes sense. For the rest of the population, reducing salt intake to normal recommended levels makes sense. It is estimated that most people consume 7x the daily recommended amount of sodium (so instead of 1 tsp, 7 tsp or more). The Salt Reduction Initiative (reducing sodium levels in packaged foods) has as one of its goals to reduce the amount of sodium the next generation consumes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Supposedly, there is a percentage of the population considered to  be salt/sodium sensitive. This would be the genetic factor, I believe. For this segment of the population (I've read 25-30 percent), restricting salt intake makes sense. For the rest of the population, reducing salt intake to normal recommended levels makes sense. It is estimated that most people consume 7x the daily recommended amount of sodium (so instead of 1 tsp, 7 tsp or more). The Salt Reduction Initiative (reducing sodium levels in packaged foods) has as one of its goals to reduce the amount of sodium the next generation consumes.




I am one of those salt sensitive folks.  Did fine until I hit 35 then my blood pressure started creeping up.  My Mother was the same age and so was her Mother.


----------



## CWS4322

Interesting about your mom and your grandmother. I didn't notice when I was reading about it if women are more prone to salt sensitivity than men. Do any of your sibs have the same sensitivity? Cousins?


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My olives are great! Two days of soaking in fresh water, you can really taste the olives and I detect almost no salt "flavor." Now I have to mince them for Shrek.


 


my olives are great too!  the three day olive cleansing was a big success.  only problem is, i'm eating at least a half dozen olives every time i change the olive water.  the only way this will work for me is if i can get someone else to perform the water refreshing duties for three days....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Interesting about your mom and your grandmother. I didn't notice when I was reading about it if women are more prone to salt sensitivity than men. Do any of your sibs have the same sensitivity? Cousins?



Neither of my sisters go to the doctor unless they are dying, so if they have HPB they are unaware of it.  My brother has HBP and he's discovering it is salt sensitive, too.  Cousins, I have no idea.  My Dad has rock steady BP and it's always been at the lower end of normal.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> my olives are great too!  the three day olive cleansing was a big success.  only problem is, i'm eating at least a half dozen olives every time i change the olive water.  the only way this will work for me is if i can get someone else to perform the water refreshing duties for three days....



I've been really good, I've had three olives, so far!  They will disappear this weekend


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've been really good, I've had three olives, so far!  They will disappear this weekend





three olives--how do you do that?  and how can you mince olives, or work with them in any kind of way, without munching on them as you go? that irresistible, pungent and briny smell....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> three olives--how do you do that?  and how can you mince olives, or work with them in any kind of way, without munching on them as you go? that irresistible, pungent and briny smell....



I never check them with my dentures in...


----------



## vitauta

wouldn't stop me....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> wouldn't stop me....



With teeth, I'm a menace, those olives wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## Max Sutton

I always check food labels for sodium content. With high blood pressure it is very important that I limit my salt intake.


----------



## Claire

I think we all have to deal with labels based on our families' needs.  In my case, right now, I have to carb count for my husband.  That might change.  It is, as far as I'm concerned, just about impossible to check for everything.  Might as well just quit cooking.  But, should blood pressure become a problem for either of it, I would (and am careful when cooking for my older friends who do have issues).


----------

